# Shipping flasks from U. S. to NZ



## kiwi (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all and Happy New Year.
Does anyone have experience importing flasks from the U. S. via mail (UPS etc)? In particular I would like to hear from my Aussie neighbors and if they have what were the condition of the flasks when they arrived. I am supposed to be getting a few soon from Sam and my contact/mule is no longer going to be traveling from US to New Zealand so am looking at alternatives. From my limited experience his agar is very firm so I don't think it will me a major problem but you never know. Thanks for your help.
Regards
Kiwi


----------



## cattmad (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Kiwi,

sams flasks travel really well, I have never had trouble in that regard, the agar is pretty good. Usually the problem is the inspections, if NZ is anything like AUS its way easier to hand carry flasks than through the mail / cargo.

Brad


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sam travels regularly to Australia. He could ship the flasks from there.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 3, 2014)

sam comes once a year, usually in august / september, I'm pretty sure exporting from here is more difficult then from the US, importing here is just ridiculous


----------



## kiwi (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for your comments. I think I may have to give it a go but will talk to customs first to see if they can be fast tracked through perhaps.


----------

